# Help!!!!!!!



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Well i have had 2 pull outs this week out of the same general area and the traps getting pulled out of is bridger 1.65 which i knoow aint the biggest trap but ive caught **** and fox with them and now somthing is maken a big dirt circle and pullin right out of the trap so what is it and ive got my #3 bridger out and is a Duke#2 big enouogh you think to hold what ever it is thanks and merry christmas


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Tracks?


----------



## rangeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Sounds like coyote.....Try those #3 Bridgers. Good Luck!


----------



## TN Trapper (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah ive only got one #3 but its out and they aint no tracks


----------

